# Winnie is finally coming home tomorrow!! - Feeding questions



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

The day is almost here! I am a little nervous I must admit.. what if she doesn't like me? What if I do it all wrong? Excitement is definitely the ruling emotion though  I cannot wait to see her wee face and bring her home 

I just have a few questions on food! How many times a day would you feed a 9 week old puppy? 
Originally I wanted to feed raw but I don't really have the time so she will be fed Eden and I was planning on replacing a few meals with chicken wings? Is that ok at 9 weeks? If not what age do I start? How many meals will I be replacing? And will I just be feeding the tips? I have already bought the wings and have 3rd'd, separated and put them in the freezer!

Thankies x


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

YEAh!!!! so excited for you !!! I'm sure she will love you ! I have no idea about the raw but she should have access to food 24/7 at that age, I would just keep the bowl full and when they were hungry they could eat. Good Luck and please post lots of pics!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you! There will no doubt be hundreds of pics


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You ask anybody on here,when the day gets near we all have the same feelings as you,i've had it with all mine .Of course she'll love you.Relax and enjoy her we're all here for you.Can't answer your question on raw food,i feed Ziwi Peak.But i'm sure somebody who feeds raw will help you.Good luck tomorrow
Have you looked at chihuahua diet and nutrition on here ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not familiar with UK kibbles at all so I have no input on Eden. As for the chicken wings, just feed in place of a meal a couple of times a week. Just one section should be fine.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't wait to hear all about her when she gets home, she will love you forever. I don't do raw sorry.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! Thanks Brodysmom, it's a 5 star kibble. 80% meat 20% veg/herbs/nutrients.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Alex, so excited for you, your going to have the best day today. I feed Eden too, it's a great food. I have two dogs so I can't leave it down for grazing as I wouldn't know who was eating what so I feed twice a day. They love it and eat it straightaway. It's much easier with one though as you can weigh her out the amount she needs and let her eat when she wants. X


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Lisa! I woke at half 5 this morning and was just about to doze off again then I realised that I was picking up Winnie today and got major butterflies! I am so excited  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

WinniesMum said:


> Thanks Lisa! I woke at half 5 this morning and was just about to doze off again then I realised that I was picking up Winnie today and got major butterflies! I am so excited


Oh the day has finally arrived!!  I was nervous before picking up Lilo too and was so anxious before picking up coco, her being my first chi, I had a panic attack and almost wanted to back out of it... but I'm glad I didn't as she turned out to be the best thing ever. I'm sure Winnie will love you!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Good luck!! Can't wait to see pics. We feed eden too but are just about to switch to compete raw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

